# Visionmax feedback / reviews



## Snowdog

A friend and I both received PS3s for Christmas and we both decided that we need somthing "better" than what we are currently using. My wife and I have decided on a Vizio 47" LCD from Sam's (1080p, 240hz, 50,000:1 ratio and brightness of 500) but my friend has decided on an LCD projector.

I admit I know very little about high definition anything but I'm learning. I know even less about projectors. He has found an LCD projector from a US company called Visonmax out of Orange County, California. It's claimed to be American made, having a 15,000:1 contrast, 5,000 lumens (!) and 1024x768 resolution. From all his research, these specifications seem incredible for the price it was going for on Ebay ($429 including free shipping and 7' roll-up screen). 

I have absolutely scoured the internet looking for reviews or feedback on this company (Visionmax) and have found zip. I did find their website and it appears to be the HD-1080P model. The MSRP is nearly $6,000 (though I know MSRP means little these days).

Has anyone heard of Visionmax and if so, what's the scoop on them? 

Thanks in advance for any assistance you can provide!


----------



## Snowdog

Wow....

Nevermind, I found the answer I was looking for. However, it appears to be an elaborate scam! How close my friend was to buying this garbage. After some Googling, it appears Visionmax is the same as Paramax and Theater Research (all being involved in "white van scam" and craigs list/ebay scams).

Ripoff Report saves the day.


----------



## mechman

Stick to the brand names and you should be fine.


----------



## yankeeyardbird

Hi, I tried to find out anything about the Visionmax HD-3K LCD projector but came up empty too!
Wish I knew where to look. Where did you find whatever you did find?
Regards,
Yankeeyardbird


----------



## yankeeyardbird

Can you help me access the "Ripoff Report" you mentioned?
Thanks,
Yankeeyardbird


----------



## mechman

yankeeyardbird said:


> Can you help me access the "Ripoff Report" you mentioned?
> Thanks,
> Yankeeyardbird


http://www.azht.net/forum/showthread.php?t=117513

http://www.bigscreenforums.com/forum_topic.cfm?which=14469

http://www.squidoo.com/visionmax-projectors-hd-2k-scams

http://www.thequesadachronicles.com/?p=1466

There are more...


----------



## yankeeyardbird

Wow, thanks very much for the links.
Any personal experiences out there besides Snowbird.
Best,
YY


----------



## NYCharlie

I have some recommendations for you that you might like to try.
Firstly Epson has been my favorite projector overall, for the quality and longevity of their projectors.
If you want HD then try the EMP 1700 series,
They are all 3LCD (which is a must for color quality, accept nothing less)
like the,

Powerlite 1700c
Powerlite 1705c
Powerlite 1710c
Powerlite 1715c

On Ebay you can find them at good prices used.
There is one EMP 1715 that the seller is asking only $349.00
but will accept offers so you might get it for even less.
The hours on the bulb is listed as less then 400.
My Epson projector I use daily has about 2300 hours of use on it,
and the picture still looks as it did when it was new.


----------



## MCC001

I know its late adding to this thread but i have the visonmax hd-4k in my catering hall for over 4 years and the quality is great especialy for the price. Its much better than the other low cost units i used and got ride of.


----------



## mannytax2001

Visionmax Digital LCD Projector 1920x1080P Mod:smile:HD-4K Review I need the remote control codes. Thanks.


----------

